# Where is everyone from?



## NightKnight

I currently live in Lakeland, Florida. Where are you guys from?


----------



## grandpa ray

ST JOSEPH MINN lived here all my life love it here


----------



## CAS14

Originally from just ouside a southwestern Oklahoma town of population 600.

Tulsa, OK since 1982.
Our kids went through school and college here.

But the country boy still lives within.


----------



## CAS14

NightKnight said:


> I currently live in Lakeland, Florida. Where are you guys from?


It seems like I learned in some geology class forty years ago that phosphate is quarried for use in fertilizers in the Lakeland area. Is that still a major industry there?


----------



## NightKnight

No, not anymore. I know that it was in years past, but not now. Citrus groves were the other major industry of years past, but there are much fewer now. We have a few colleges here, and a couple big companies. Publix is a very large grocery store chain, and is headquartered here.


----------



## Shawn C

I am located in Southwestern PA, just west of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Lewey

Pulaski Tennessee. About an hour's drive south of Music City USA.


----------



## wupen

*I live on Vancouver Island, in the beautiful province of British Columbia, Canada*


----------



## Sean

wupen said:


> *I live on Vancouver Island, in the beautiful province of British Columbia, Canada*


Welcome Wayne, good to have you on here!

I'm over the pond from Wayne, and down the trail a bit. Chilliwack, B.C.

Sean


----------



## RATTSASS

south western indiana river bottoms howdy


----------



## JJireh

Christiana, TN not a fer peice from Lewey


----------



## Rad

From Holmes county Ohio (Amish country) we own 51 acres of farm with 20 acres of sticks! (wooded)


----------



## Paul2281

Gainesville fl., originally from Ports. NH....


----------



## JD79

Originally from the Southern Oregon coast, living in Vancouver WA now.


----------



## gdenby

Northern Indiana, in the area often called "Michiana." Specifically, South Bend. Lived in the area for most of my life.


----------



## alador

I was born in Cleveland, Ohio but I have lived my entire life in southern West Virginia. My legs don't work right on flat land so I guess I'll stay.


----------



## gdenby

alador said:


> I was born in Cleveland, Ohio but I have lived my entire life in southern West Virginia. My legs don't work right on flat land so I guess I'll stay.


I've got an old buddy who moved to Eureka Spring, Arkansas years ago. When I go for a visit, my legs ache from being on the Ozark slopes for hours at a time. He mentioned that it took him 6 months to get used to it, and that was back when he was spry.


----------



## CAS14

gdenby said:


> alador said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Cleveland, Ohio but I have lived my entire life in southern West Virginia. My legs don't work right on flat land so I guess I'll stay.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an old buddy who moved to Eureka Spring, Arkansas years ago. When I go for a visit, my legs ache from being on the Ozark slopes for hours at a time. He mentioned that it took him 6 months to get used to it, and that was back when he was spry.
Click to expand...

gdenby: is your buddy like those Arkansas cattle now, one leg longer than the other?


----------



## alador

That's what happens, one leg longer, sense of balance altered, knees work backwards, not a pretty sight.


----------



## johnoc

Hi, I was born and breed in Co. Wicklow which is known as the Garden County of Ireland. 5 years ago I moved up to the Wicklow Mountains and love it here.


----------



## Rad

johnoc said:


> Hi, I was born and breed in Co. Wicklow which is known as the Garden County of Ireland. 5 years ago I moved up to the Wicklow Mountains and love it here.


Welcome to the site! You should post pictures of you view -- my roots run deep In Ireland (Co. Clare), but I have never been there!


----------



## steveb

I live in the lovely (haha) southern Finnish town of Järvenpää, whose claim to fame is that it was home to the composer Jean Sibelius and a whole gang of painters, artists and musicians around the turn of the last century. Now all their homes haves been turned into museums and the like. I work in Helsinki, 25 miles to the south as a receptionist/security guard in a bank. It's fun.










Sibelius's pretty home museum above the lake in Järvenpää


----------



## Rad

Beautiful country!


----------



## Paul2281

Gainesville,FL......


----------



## Steve R.

Born in Philadelphia Pa.

Raised across the Delaware River in South Jersey

And transplanted to the New York Catskills about 6 months ago.


----------

